# Looking for people to fish with



## fishfixdotcom (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey y'all,

I'm a transplant from Michigan/DC and I'm looking for people to fish with. I've got my own boat (17' tunnel master with 50 honda). I'm a little green but I'll pole and we'll obviously split time on the bow. I don't start work until Nov. 15th and I'll be fishing weekends after that.

PM me if you wanna fish.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

You may want to say where you are located at. There is a spot in the user profile for that. 

Swamp


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum  [smiley=beer.gif] 

So whats up with the forum name? FYI, looks a little like spamming or shilling if you don't explain it to well. Keep in mind that this is a family friendly site. Many of us have small kids who sit next to us while we check the forum because they have made friends with the kids of other members. Plus I don't want to explain what porn is to my 9 year old.

Be more specific about where you are at on the east coast In addition to fishing with forum members, I can give you info about your local fly fishing club. The clubs I know, Orlando, Jacksonville, Melbourne, are great groups who will help get you on the water and help you learn how to be successful in the local waters.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, dropping in guns-a-blazin' ain't gonna work too well, at least not for this crusty old cracker. Introduce yourself, share a few stories and pic's of the fishing/hunting or what ever you've done to date. Hang around a bit, participate in some reports and discussions and I'm sure the members will warm up a bit better, even if you displaced a local job slot. You might could wanna keep that sort of thing under yer hat for a bit. 

Although a fair number of us fly fish here, this isn't exactly a prolific fly fishing forum either. So if that's your bag then definitely follow Tom's advice and seek out local shops and clubs too. Also, check the regional forums and scheduled events/rally's and attend as many as you can, which is a much better way to network and learn new areas to fish.

tentative welcome btw.


----------



## fishfixdotcom (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the replies. The name is the name of my blog. I just use it for everything I sign up for (youtube, flickr, etc) because it's sort of my place in fly fishing I guess. Kind of the same way that East Cape is on here as Eastcapecanoes or eastcape or whatever. Just kind of linking who I am outside of this forum with my forum name. Didn't ever really think of it as spamming but I see where you could be coming from. 

I'm in Miami so I could fish anywhere from Flamingo to Islamorada, to Biscayne Bay.

Thanks for the tentative welcome.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

there's a pretty good S. Fla contingent on this forum, I'm sure some of them will chime in at some point, they're probably all out fishing right now, tho.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What's up.
I'm in Miami and always willing to fish.
I have an Ankona Copperhead.
I'm usually always in Flamingo chasing reds, or in south Biscayne Bay chasing bones.

I don't get to target them much with a fly rod because not many of my friends know how to pole very well.
So most of my fishing is done off the poling platform with a spinning rod in my hand.

But let me know, we can get out there sometime.


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Paint,  

I'm always looking for other fisherman who will split time poling , even better if they flyfish.  I have a Gladesmen if you want to trade trips sometime.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the replies.  The name is the name of my blog. I just use it for everything I sign up for (youtube, flickr, etc) because it's sort of my place in fly fishing I guess. *Kind of the same way that East Cape is on here* as Eastcapecanoes or eastcape or whatever. Just kind of linking who I am outside of this forum with my forum name. Didn't ever really think of it as spamming but I see where you could be coming from.
> 
> ...


So... you are like Eastcape. ;D

Welcome?


----------



## fishfixdotcom (Aug 12, 2010)

> > Hey guys,
> >
> > Thanks for the replies.  The name is the name of my blog. I just use it for everything I sign up for (youtube, flickr, etc) because it's sort of my place in fly fishing I guess. *Kind of the same way that East Cape is on here* as Eastcapecanoes or eastcape or whatever. Just kind of linking who I am outside of this forum with my forum name. Didn't ever really think of it as spamming but I see where you could be coming from.
> >
> ...


Hahaha, not quite; I don't build awesome boats and I'm not located in Titusville.  But I do love to fish. Like I said, just trying to link what I do fishing wise outside of this forum with my profile within it. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Paint,
> 
> I'm always looking for other fisherman who will split time poling , even better if they flyfish.  I have a Gladesmen if you want to trade trips sometime.


Let me know dude.
I've always wanted to ride in a gladesmen. 
They look sweet, but they look like they can be sketchy at times.
But a Gladesmen is perfect for summer time in flamingo. 
I could just imagine the onslaught of reds on that thing.


-Eric


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Paint,
> >
> > I'm always looking for other fisherman who will split time poling , even better if they flyfish.  I have a Gladesmen if you want to trade trips sometime.
> 
> ...


Wear a lifejacket. A friend of mine was fishing in one a few weeks back in Florida Bay, hit a chop and the rail dug. Completely flipped before he knew it. Two guys with a 25hp, so they werent going too fast. They are cool boats though.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> > > Paint,
> > >
> > > I'm always looking for other fisherman who will split time poling , even better if they flyfish.  I have a Gladesmen if you want to trade trips sometime.
> >
> ...


Not trying to thread jack, but I have a Gladesmen and have been out in some questionable seas. If they flipped it they were going way too fast for conditions and that boat is not rated for 25HP for a reason. There are days when I wish there was more speed when it's glass calm but 20 something MPH is plenty in that boat.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > > > Paint,
> > > >
> > > > I'm always looking for other fisherman who will split time poling , even better if they flyfish.  I have a Gladesmen if you want to trade trips sometime.
> > >
> ...


That may be true. I wasn't there. Just know what I was told. But, the same thing happened to Tim Borski as well and I am pretty sure he knows what he is doing. Not trying to bash anyone or anything, just saying go have fun on a Gladesman....they are cool.....I like them....just wear a lifejacket when you run one. That is all. No big deal.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> ....just wear a lifejacket when you run one. That is all. No big deal.


Good advice regardless of boat brand or make, especially with some of the technical polling skiffs and micros out there today.  I need to re-arm my auto inflatable PDF (got rained on hard over night in the boat  :).  That way I can follow my own advice.  

Swamp


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Not trying to ressurect a dead thread, but I saw a flipped Gladesman on a calm day just west of JB's. Was that the "Borski" incident, or is that another one?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Had to be another one. Borski flipped his in Florida Bay.


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am always down to fish as well. run a 16'9 backcountry ghost with 90 hp. usually off during weekdays, and fly fish from time to time when i am not playing capt. ;D. pm me if anything fellas.


----------



## auggie66 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Just moved to Islamorada and working at the Florida Keys Outfitter. I am supposed to work weds-sun, but want to change that to thurs-Sun. I have a place right on the water in Islamorada and two doors down from the Lorelei. 

I just moved here from Vail and am anxious to catch something over 20 inches... I used to live in Missoula and spent a summer guiding up in AK. I pretty much fly fish but love when I get a chance to throw a spinning rod. 

Let me know if you make it down this way. If nothing else, just stop by the shop and we'll cast out some BS. 

Auggie


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

awasmund

Did you go to school there?  I lived in Missoula for six years, I graduated in 02.  Spent three years teaching at Snowbowl.  It took me so long to finish school because I was either fishing or skiing.  (The Good Old Days)  

What brought you down here from MT.

John


----------

